# Swissvax Endurance - Thoughts on application?



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

This will be interesting. look forward to hearing regular reviews on this one.

Sorry, no knowledge here but would like to know more :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Its not available yet in the UK, I have heard many things regarding it and its durability since I became authorised (nearly 2 years ago).

I think for the best performance, you have to heat the panel to a certain termperature then apply and allow to cool and cure, but thats from what i remember from back then.....


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

is it shield + mirage on steroid since carnauba content is similiar and contain PTFE? Rather strange since i couldn't find it on any Swissvax website or guidebook, only read it somewhere that this is directed towards professional market? In any case i'm hype up to try this one out just need direction on proper application technique...


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

nothelle said:


> Just got myself a pot of swissvax endurance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get it from?


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

A gift from my acquintance, wouldn't tell me how he got it though....


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.carcareproducts.com.au/product/swissvax/endurance

Endurance is an extra long lasting wax designed for tough service on modern vehicles. Because of it's legendary 'non stick' effect, dirt finds it almost impossible to adhere to our highly concentrated natural wax with PTFE - just as a fried egg will not stick to a PTFE-coated frying pan!

Endurance is a professional version of Swissvax Shield. It has a considerably higher PTFE content and is designed for extended durability even in harsh conditions. Endurance should only be applied in warm conditions, around 30C but not in direct sunlight.

Approx 40% Carnauba wax by volume.

Please Note: As with any premium wax your paintwork should be prepared and ready to accept the wax. For this product use a clay bar (if required) followed by Swissvax Cleaner Fluid as a pre-wax cleaner, before first applying any Swissvax Wax as the wax will not bond to bare paint surfaces.

Ideal Application:

Apply by hand or foam applicator pad with only a light pressure to form a uniform film. Leave for 10 minutes.

Buff off with a premium Microfibre cloth, turning occasionally to use a clean surface.

Try not to touch the paintwork for a minimum of 3 hours and if possible leave the car in the sun. During this time the luster will continue to deepen. A second buff may be beneficial at this time.

For best results (depending on vehicle usage):

After 1-9 months; simply wash, dry and just re-wax.

Then after 9-12 months; repeat the full treatment with Cleaner Fluid preparation and then wax.

Note that discounts do not apply to this product
Size: 200ml


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Try not to touch the paintwork for a minimum of 3 hours and if possible leave the car in the sun. During this time *the luster *will continue to deepen. A second buff may be beneficial at this time.


for second buff you have to try the SV blue MF ( it's like peachskin ) , 
raceglaze have also a very good MF for final finishing.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Agree on this one for any SV waxes, kinda sun-grilled (is this even a word?) the nuba like a medium well steak... crisp and cured on the outside but dripping wet on the inside lol...


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Interesting stuff, I hadn't heard of SV Endurance until now.

I've used Shield before and loved it, so a 'Pro' version is certainly intriguing. Wonder how many £££'s though...


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

I apply it with a regular app but make sure the panels are warm, exact temp I do not take much into but warmer. I usually apply in a garage then pull the car out into the sun for a bit till panels get to around the 30c mark but then pull it in and buff off...if it is in bright sun it make take effort to buff (as you would expect) but if you have heat lamps then use those instead of the sun as they will work bit better.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

That's the easiest way to ensure correct temp while applying Endurance  Not the cheapes however


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi agpatel, how does this endurance compares to SV shield or other PTFE-based waxes using that application-style? 

Evotuning: how long does that heat lamp need to stay on the panel?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I will tell you tomorrow, since I will be using this to cure wax on my own car


----------

